

Ouch Are open source platforms (including WordPress) on the decline? - farms
http://wpmu.org/open-source-platforms-including-wordpress-on-the-decline/

======
katieben
I'm a WP developer - just today, I started thinking that I'm getting tired of
WP magic - magic that reads php comments, makes it so that you can't connect
to a custom database without messing up $wpdb, and generally does things you
don't expect. It's the best thing out there that I know of, but there's room
for improvement.

------
jjm
I consider 2010 the year of site clones and affiliates. You can also say
horrible google results peaked then, and I wonder how much of it attributes to
the use of apps such as wordpress. Perhaps with the decline of a clear revenue
slice less people are visiting these sites.

